#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai citizen learning thai - best deal?

## wickedguy333

Hi all, 

My mother is Thai and I have Thai citizenship and passport and would like to learn Thai in Thailand. Having grown up in Australia I only know a very small amount of basic Thai. 

Are there any Universities or colleges which I can attend to learn the Thai language. Having citizenship I do not need a education visa etc. Any comments and suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Thankyou.

----------


## toddaniels

It could help narrow down the suggestions if you say where in the glorious "Land 'O Thais" you actually are. 

You also don't mention how much time a week you're gonna be able to invest in this endeavor either..

How about you answer those and I'll do my best to shoe-horn you into something that will meet your needs and actually teach you thai.

Oh and BTW: I do know a thing or three about studying this "one trick pony" language here..

----------


## David48atTD

If you are still in Australia, and if your City has a Thai Temple, then inquire there as they might do free language classes ... ours does.

----------


## Patrick

> It could help narrow down the suggestions if you say where in the glorious "Land 'O Thais" you actually are. 
> 
> You also don't mention how much time a week you're gonna be able to invest in this endeavor either..
> 
> How about you answer those and I'll do my best to shoe-horn you into something that will meet your needs and actually teach you thai.
> 
> Oh and BTW: I do know a thing or three about studying this "one trick pony" language here..


Why such a nasty reply??

The OP is asking a very simple question and looking for a simple answer.

If you cannot (or will not) help, don't Post!

Patrick

----------


## Neverna

I don't think Tod's reply is nasty. It's a reasonable thing to ask the guy to narrow down the location a bit.

----------


## thaimeme

> I don't think Tod's reply is nasty. It's a reasonable thing to ask the guy to narrow down the location a bit.


Yeah, actually the OP is quite vague with particulars and whatnot, so makes sense that the good Tod [or others] attempts to squeeze more practical info outta the fella as to shed advice and wisdom.

These types of openings, regarding sincere inquiry, seems to occur all to frequently within forums of this nature - scripted brief, vague, and puzzling.

----------


## hick

...and most often amount to two things

jack and squat

----------


## CaptainNemo

We've been getting quite a few one-post-wonders recently...

----------

